# New Tank, Cloudy Water, New Fish.



## Neocortical (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, so I've set my tank up, I was told to wait 3 days before buying any fish, which I did.

Used the following, Tap Safe and Quick Start, let the filter do it's job, then, after 2 days I bought my first ornament. (I know, I should of set all this up before, but I really didn't think. I put the ornament into the water after rinsing with normal tap water, then on the third day, It slowly went cloudy, I know this is normaly but here is where my enquiry comes in.

Is this harmful for fish?

I went one place they said wait a few weeks. Then I went to another place and they said it doesn't harm the fish.

Because I was told that, I bought my first fish, Siamese Fighter, I was told these are hardy fish and can handle stuff like this.

He was new to the store today, as the store had a delivery.

I've not long got home, and let him in the tank, (I did give if 15-20minutes before I released him from the bag into my tank so temperature could get the same.) and now he seems very, down, depressed, his hiding in the top corner of my tank, and seems depressed, he's a lovely fighter and was lucky to get him, have I done the wrong thing?

Is there anything I can do to help him?

Many thanks, Neo.








[/URL]








[/URL][/B]


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

you need to research aquarium cycling really. 3 days set-up will only allow the water to become a stable temperature, you are now doing what is called a fish-in cycle so you need to keep close watch on your ammonia and nitrite readings until the tank is cycled, this can take 6 weeks or so in a completely new set-up. the cloudyness will most likely be a bacteria bloom, shouldnt harm the fish but check water readings anyway. im not sure the quick start stuff works so i always used established media from another tank to start new tanks.

as for your fish, theres no real cover in the tank, so he could be feeling exposed, get some live plants drifting around in there or tall enough to be planted and reach the surface and they will give him some cover and also help with your cycle process keeping the water quality a little better between partial water changes. hes been through a lot in the past couple of days if the shop you got him from happily sold him to you on delivery day, he will be in shock i would imagine so will take a while to settle down anyway.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with above, the tank is quite stark so he's finding a place he feels secure in but not doing a very good job so he's probably stressed. Plants are the easiest thing to add some protection. If you don't want to go the live plant root then fake plants will work just as well for this purpose.

Now that you have a fighter you need to be careful what you put in the tank. Research any other fish you want to put in to make sure they're not fin nippers and tell the staff at the shop where you buy new fish, any good shop should advise you which fish are compatible with a fighter.


----------



## Neocortical (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheers thanks for advice, I added 2 new bronze corydoras, one floats all the time, doesn't look we'll and didn't happen until about after 1hr or so settling in the tank. Could be swim bladder? But tank seems to have cleaned up a little but more now, fighter seems drowsy though top fin always drooping and he always hiding, got live plants added, have done water tests every other day, everything seems fine, haven't done a water change yet, tanks only been running for a week now, so letting bacteria build first, maybe within the next few days I'll do a 25% water change, as the fighter isn't eating much at all and food is collecting on the bottom, hence why I got the 2 corydoras'


----------



## Gt Turbo (Feb 9, 2011)

Neocortical said:


> Cheers thanks for advice, I added 2 new bronze corydoras, one floats all the time, doesn't look we'll and didn't happen until about after 1hr or so settling in the tank. Could be swim bladder? But tank seems to have cleaned up a little but more now, fighter seems drowsy though top fin always drooping and he always hiding, got live plants added, have done water tests every other day, everything seems fine, haven't done a water change yet, tanks only been running for a week now, so letting bacteria build first, maybe within the next few days I'll do a 25% water change, as the fighter isn't eating much at all and food is collecting on the bottom, hence why I got the 2 corydoras'


Adding more fish contributes to bioload and therefore ammonia. While you are "letting bacteria build" you are poisoning you fish by subjecting them to unsafe levels of ammonia and possibly nitrite. You should really be doing daily 50% or more water changes to keep these chemicals at minimum levels. The beneficial bacteria will build regardless, in the filter, from either the uneaten food or the fish waste, you only need to ensure you don't kill it off by using chlorinated water in your water changes.

Good luck with your tank and fish.


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

Cloudy water can be a sign of baterial bloom, which frequently happens in a new set up as the filter becomes established. 

It takes a few days for a filter to mature and get the bacteria it needs. Ammonia breaks down into nitrite then nitrate. The first two are very harmful to your fish, the last one can be tolerated in low levels. 

When I used to keep fish I would always wait for 2 weeks to allow the new tanks to settle down and I would always do a water test before adding any fish. 

As advised, don't add any more fish. Personally I wouldn't do any more water changes until the water clears. Fresh water and reducing the bacteria levels in the water will encourage the bloom to continue. But that's just my own view on it. 

Invest in a water testing kit or some water testing strips. Only think about adding fish once your nitrate levels are safe. Then introduce them slowly, over a matter of weeks and not days.


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

definitely keep up with partial water changes every day or every other day until your test results show zero ammonia and zero nitrites, and you have a reading of nitrates, this means the tank is cycled. any reading of ammonia or nitrites can be harmful to your fish. just ensure you always use tap water treatment to dechlorinate the fresh water before it goes into your tank as the tap water will kill off bacteria in the tank that you need to keep it cycled.

i wouldnt add any more fish until you have the tank cycled as more fish = higher ammonia.


----------



## wigwamman (Apr 18, 2011)

there is some good advice in these replies,there is also PLENTY of advice and tips on the net/forums.
after nearly 40 years of fish keeping i find it so hard to believe that a scenario like this could happen to a beginner.
THE TANK NEEDS TO BE CYCLED FIRST!!
do some reading,get some test kits,you only need basic ones.
sorry to appear negative i'm just going to get a stiff drink!


----------

